# Winegard Trav'ler SWM3 No LNB Voltage



## Florida Boy (Jan 23, 2012)

I just recently purchased an RV. Had the dealer remove the sat from my old unit and reinstall on my new. Everything worked fine on old unit. During the PDI, I asked to see that the sat worked correctly. No LNB voltage. I have since checked the voltage at the Power Inserter (20.56VDC), replaced the LNB, mini coax, composit cable, and coax, still no LNB voltage. Winegard now thinks that the issue is in the turret (since that is all that is left to replace). Is there anything I may be missing that I need to check? Doesn't the voltage for the LNB come from the Power Inserter? Thankfully, this baby is still under warrenty.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Florida Boy said:


> I just recently purchased an RV. Had the dealer remove the sat from my old unit and reinstall on my new. Everything worked fine on old unit. During the PDI, I asked to see that the sat worked correctly. No LNB voltage. I have since checked the voltage at the Power Inserter (20.56VDC), replaced the LNB, mini coax, composit cable, and coax, still no LNB voltage. Winegard now thinks that the issue is in the turret (since that is all that is left to replace). Is there anything I may be missing that I need to check? Doesn't the voltage for the LNB come from the Power Inserter? Thankfully, this baby is still under warrenty.


Power is from the power inserter on the SWM ( single wire SWM LNB ) systems.
It comes from the receiver on the systems that us 2 coax connections on a DVR. This has 13 and 18v.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There's either an open circuit or a dead short somewhere. Both will result in no voltage.

I would imagine that there's some sort of ring and wiper setup in the turret to carry the signals from the inputs on the turret to the output bulkhead on the base.


----------

